# 2004 745i suspension differences



## Rex (Jan 1, 2004)

How does the suspension compare in the adaptive ride package (incl. damping control) vs. the sport package on a 2004 745i? I have a 540i sport now and am thinking of trading up to a 745i. Would like similar ride and not too harsh. Thanks. Rex


----------



## kimer12345 (Mar 13, 2004)

*this was going to be my post as well~!*

Does anyone know what the sport package suspension is exactly on the 2004 7s?


----------

